# At what age do I stop breeding my does?



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

So I have boers and saanens and I wondered when should I stop breeding and retire for pets and is it diffrent for each breed


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

There is a universal answer to this, it applies to all breeds. You can keep breeding them until they no longer hold condition very well while milking or dry, or if they have repeated kidding troubles every year (I say after a 3rd bad year they are done)
Goat don't go through a menopause, so they will keep cycling.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you, Little-Bits, it's good to know it's not a magic number, but a function. Makes good sense. (Me, I'd probably call it quits after two bad kiddings in a row.)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we aim for age 10 but like little bits said...some can go a year or two longer with no problem while others begin to slow down much sooner...we retired our first doe at age 9..after a real bad kidding experiance...each needs to make a decision based on each doe..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I know some does who are still kidding like champs at 12-14 years old, and some that were retired at 8-10. So it really depends. 
Feed, housing, environment, etc, are all factors on how long they can be productive.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks
So much every one


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great advice, it does depend on the Doe. Use your best judgment.


----------

